# sick plants in rockwool



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

I need help my mom and i are having problems with are hydo top feed plants! I dont understand how to post pics from my phone


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

i am horrible with this online stuff please help me ! you will have a ton of karma for helping me


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

i want to send the pics by my iphone


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2014)

chantil said:


> I need help my mom and i are having problems with are hydo top feed plants! I dont understand how to post pics from my phone




You might need tapatalk...


For Android>>>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity

For Iphone>>>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-connecting-communities/id307880732?mt=8

I don't use tapatalk so I can't help you with using it.


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you bro !


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2014)

chantil said:


> Thank you bro !




No problem, I hope that helps.  I could never get pics to upload to forums back when I had an iPad. Once I went to Android based phones I should indeed upload pics.


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

does this look like the work of gnats?


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

They have been flushed with 5.5 ph water on wendsday. and now been treated with gonates only about 20 of them loog this way


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

look this way .the room is 75 when the lights are on 68 when there off 45-50% humidity they are a month old


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2014)

You say you flushed with water ph'd to 5.5, what has been the general ph that you are striving for? I don't grow hydro much but I like to shoot for 5.7-6.0. Usually for me I would ph to the lower side of that and the ph would gradually rise over a few days. At which point I would ph everything again towards the low range.   That one plant looks pretty rough. The others almost look over watered. Maybe your roots are not getting enough air? I suck at hydro. Wish I could be of more help.  Soil is my game.


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah we grown soil for years maybe shouldnt have changed! ph is always 6.0-5.5. i was just thinking that those damn gnates attack the roots and stems . its seems there were alot of those suckers getting flushed out and a couple still half alive. I guess im hoping that was the problem because everything else is by the book, i told my mom to yank the ones that look that way.


----------



## chantil (Mar 21, 2014)

We have two airstone on 24 hours in the 100 gal res. there on 18 and 6


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 22, 2014)

i'd really like more info.
what have you been feeding them? and how much?
how old are they? 
from seed or clone?
temps?
humidity?
are you running the feeding system 24/7? or what kind of schedule are you using?
are they all the same strain?
the plant that looks REALLY bad, did u do anything different with her?

the leaf curling says ph problem to me. the yelliowing looks more like a cal/mg problem then a N problem. but it could really be anything with bad PH.

also you might want to cover up your meduim. i've only ever had bad experiences leaving my hydro medium exposed to light. that white stuff you see in the bottom of the tray is very bad for the roots


----------



## chantil (Mar 22, 2014)

Since the plants started going downhill this is what been going on.
We are using G.H. for nutes at half strength  of there feeding schedule that they provide.
The last week no nuts just 6.0 ph water at room temp to flush so we could "start over" 
2 days ago we treated the plants with gognats, while all this has been snowballing out of control. We have been watering by hand not with the drip system, one time a day until it runs out of the rockwool.

plants are 7 weeks old they are from clone the strains are blue dream and la confidential

The room temp is 75 with the lights on 65 while they are off humidity 40-55 %

Im sorry to say but we did not condition the cubes.

covering the medium ? I dont even know what to use or heard of that before 

there are plenty of roots comming out the bottom of the cubes.

there are 2 4x8 tables with 4 1000 watt lights 18 inches above the plants.

So i have  45 plants that are ok i use the term lightly and 30 that are not looking good.


any help is awesome ! what would you guys do to get these guys back on track .


----------



## chantil (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## chantil (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## chantil (Mar 22, 2014)

thank you so much for the great info! I have a pen for pph and ec. when you say strong batch of nutes to flush them ,what ratio do you think sorry man but im just dont want to stress them out even more. im confused about the ratios you suggest are they per gallon or what type of measurment are you talking about ? thanks again im still very new to this.


----------



## chantil (Mar 22, 2014)

thank you so much! Got it will keep you posted


----------



## chantil (Mar 26, 2014)

Update


----------



## chantil (Mar 26, 2014)

Things are looking up! Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2014)

how often are you watering and for how long?

I would say it was a watering issue as rockwool is tricky.  Overwatering or underwatering will kill them off quicker than a bit of a low PH. 

5.5 for rockwool is fine for a while.  But staying soggy will kill them off!

You still have some issues but its def coming around.

 I woukd stick to hydroton or another soiless medium if your just getting into hydro. 

Seen ALOT of folks start in R/w ..get discouraged and go back to soil.  Hang in there and dial in your watering times and ph/ppm levels.

research research research!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh yeah she looks a lot better


----------

